# Somebody Baste Me!



## monty (Nov 12, 2005)

I have used this baste/mop on wild game and domestic meats as well. Mostly for roasting but I feel it would adapt easily to smoking. Have at it folks and let me know what you think, I will be posting in Wild game and elsewhere using this recipe. And as always, this is a starting point. Have you made it better? Lemme know!
Monty

Somebody Baste Me!

1 cup Orange Juice
Â½ cup Dark Brown Sugar (Packed)
or
Â¾ cup Real Vermont Maple Syrup (Dark Amber) or Honey
1 Tsp Ginger Powder
1 Tsp Onion Powder
1 Tsp Garlic Powder
Â¼ Tsp Ground Clove 
1 Tsp Finely Minced Ginger Root 
1 Tsp Finely Minced Onion
1 Tsp Finely Minced Garlic
Â½ Tsp Cayenne (Optional)
Â½ Tsp (or more) Tabasco Sauce (Optional) 

Other options:
Start with Pineapple juice
or 
Add 2 oz Lemon Juice
Or
Add Â½ cup Dark Beer. A stout preferred.
Adjust seasonings to taste
This is a great baste/mop for wild goose, wild rabbit, bear roasts, venison roasts as well as domestic fowl and it is super on hams and pork in general


----------

